# my 09 buck back from the taxidernist



## yankee (Jul 18, 2009)

atually the taxidermist is my brother in law, he's a unknown taxidermist who can compete with the best of em a great guy to have as a inlaw



first a field pic or 2























my buck is center in this photo


----------



## grizzlyk (Oct 26, 2006)

Looks real nice.....Good size buck to.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Nice buck. Getting him scored at the Woods-n-Water Weekend ? I think that should read '08 buck. 

L & O


----------



## onebigdaddy29 (Nov 14, 2008)

i think it should be a 08 buck also, an 09 buck right now will put you behind bars for a few days.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Nice buck and nice mount....


----------



## yankee (Jul 18, 2009)

Liver and Onions said:


> Nice buck. Getting him scored at the Woods-n-Water Weekend ? I think that should read '08 buck.
> 
> L & O


 your right sorry 08 buck been dating paperwork all day with 09, no not scored he aint big enough for that, just a 2.5yr old, but he is the best i have taken on my land in 10yrs


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

onebigdaddy29 said:


> i think it should be a 08 buck also, an 09 buck right now will put you behind bars for a few days.


Not necessarily could have been taken 1-1-09 with a bow


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

yankee said:


> your right sorry 08 buck been dating paperwork all day with 09, no not scored he aint big enough for that, just a 2.5yr old, but he is the best i have taken on my land in 10yrs


Not big enough to be entered into CBM, but they will score him for you at W-n-W with a sheet of paper with gross score and and net score. Might be nice to know score and maybe hang certificate next to mount. They will also score any nice toms that you might have taken.

L & O


----------



## WhiteTailHunter87 (Nov 29, 2008)

Looks Good Nice Pics


----------

